# 1 year old jumping/nipping/barking



## bigjoey456 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a 1 YEAR old gsd and I am currently having some issues with her aggression. I posted awhile back about her nipping and jumping on my brother and since then have been walking her for 1 hour a day and playing with her. Occasionally she will walk up to me while I am doing homework, watching tv, etc and just put my arm in her mouth.(no biting down) From there I usually get up and tell her to stop it and once I stand up she will start to jump on me and again start to nip. When I tell her to stop again from there, I will usually point at here and issue the stop it command and then she will start to bark at me, sometimes even a guttural deep almost growl. Give it a second and then she stops. 
I am trying to let her wear a loose choke chain around the house and when she misbehaves I correct her with it.
I think my biggest problem is that my family is very stubborn with her, brother will not attempt any interaction whatsoever, and my parents always call me to correct her when she does something wrong. All of this correction from me and no real reinforcement from them is really killing any type of training I am trying to establish. 
Any suggestions? 

Ty, Joey


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I personally recommend a stim collar. wear at all times when not in the crate. A firm no and stim at the same time will stop the bad behaviour. Give lots of praise when she obeys. your family is not helping matters any by not reinforcing discipline and calling for you after the fact. she is testing and sounds a bit like she has self confidence issues. chance was doing that as well until I worked really hard with him. She sounds like she is looking for direction and chance did the same thing. Chance gets nothing without doing something for me first. he must sit and stay for attention, food, etc. His behaviour is getting much better. I am sure others have other recommendations that may work as well. this is what worked for me. I did go to a trainer as well. Do not use the stim collar unless you know how to use it properly, a trainer that is well versed in that could help as well. the choke collar did not work for Chance and made him more unruly. Enrolling her in an obedience class would be a good idea too. Hope things get better soon.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think I would jump to a stim collar.

Sounds like this is attention seeking behavior and she needs to be redirected. Also, an hour a day of exercise is not nearly enough. And just playing in the house does not count as exercise. You can utilize walks, mental stimulation and training, etc to tire her out. 
Try interactive toys such as Premier to keep her occupied. Feed her meals in them. 

If you up her exercise you will see a huge difference. Giving good training foundations another huge difference. Redirecting is another. And getting up and walking away as well. She wants your attention so taking it away is a huge deal.

I also wouldn't have her wear the choke chain in the house unsupervised. Too many ways to get caught in things and strangle.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with Val. She just wants attention and she is getting it. Even negative attention is attention to dogs and more often than not they don't understand "stop" and "no" because they are such general terms. When she is being pushy, get up without a word and walk away and ignore her. When she is being calm reward her and pay attention to her.

If she is demanding your attention this way then she is not getting enough from you. More interactive physical and mental stimulation from you and your family is required.

Also, your family calling you to correct her is doing nothing because by the time you get there, she has no idea why you are correcting her.


----------



## bigjoey456 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions guys and gals. I will definitely try some of those things. It seems like I am going to have to do a lot more training with my family instead of my dog. Sadly =(


----------

